

LinkedIn's Latest HackDay Project: TextIn (LinkedIn over SMS) - iag
http://blog.linkedin.com/2011/04/12/linkedin-textin/

======
hongquan
I didn't know Adam Nash worked at LinkedIn. :) Very cool HackDay Project man.
This should be rolled out to ROW where it would be helpful. Or is it just the
Valley where everyone has a computer in their pocket?

------
iag
Just text "#search name" to the number 415-742-2852

Pretty awesome.

------
edge17
cool, now i can do my homework on the interviewer while sitting in the lobby
:)

